# Interesting Upcoming Movies



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

Sony has announced that they are wanting to make a Shadow of the Colossus movie based on the popular video game. I don't know how that one is going to work.

Same thing goes for Speilberg's Ghost in the Shell coming in 2011.

Also, apparently Universal has purchased the rights to some interesting titles like Candy Land....that's right the bored game...Hopefully they bought it just to make sure NO ONE makes a movie out of it. That's what I would do.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 4, 2009)

I heard Thor is coming out next year, that's about all I care about


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

yup...They're still working on releasing all the Avengers before they make the Avengers movie. There's Iron Man 2, Thor, Green Lantern and Captain America all poised to be released before getting everyone together for the Avengers movie (which would be: Spider Man, Wolverine, Hulk, Iron Man, Thor, Captain American and Green Latern)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 4, 2009)

I think I heard an Evangelion movie was coming this or next year, I'd be interested to see that. Zombieland maaaybe...The Invention of Lying, or maybe...But this year in movies, to me, is done as far as I've heard.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm anticipating the upcoming Disney film The Frog Princess and The Avatar film. I'm also awaiting any news about the other Jasper Morello episodes though that's an animated featurette as opposed to a feature film.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 4, 2009)

A new Ghost In The Shell movie!?!? *le gasp*


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah. Speilberg bought the rights to the series in a desire to make a live action movie out of it. All I know is, that's an easy one to fuck up, and if he does, it won't do well for his career.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 4, 2009)

Shouden said:


> yeah. Speilberg bought the rights to the series in a desire to make a live action movie out of it. All I know is, that's an easy one to fuck up, and if he does, it won't do well for his career.



I'm sure it will be thoroughly fucked in the ass so I'm not too excited about it. Good luck to him though, hope he delivers.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 4, 2009)

as do all of us Ghost in the Shell fans...although, most of us will probably only see it if it appears on TV someday....and there's nothing else to watch.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 4, 2009)

Shouden said:


> as do all of us Ghost in the Shell fans...although, most of us will probably only see it if it appears on TV someday....and there's nothing else to watch.



I'll watch it on the internet or if a friend takes me to the movies. I never pay to see a movie. It seems like a waste being as I wont remember it for long.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'll watch it on the internet or if a friend takes me to the movies. I never pay to see a movie. It seems like a waste being as I wont remember it for long.


 
I only pay to see movies if I'm going to see it with a group of friends or with a date.  It's more of a social thing than "an interest in the movie" sort of thing for me.  Otherwise, I never go to the movies.

Spielberg will definitely fuck it up.  His movies have been getting steadily worse.  But hey, at least it's not in the hands of M. Night Shyamalan *shudders*


----------



## Tryp (Jul 5, 2009)

Two words: Inglourious Basterds

If it's better than Death Proof, it'll be a success.  Also, Sherlock Holmes looks interesting, mostly because I'm a sucker for Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law.

Oh, and, MACHETE!  Robert Rodriguez is actually making the movie!


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

I can only hope for the best for those poor anime movies, they never turn out good. 
As an uber-otaku for most series' that get screwed over, I also feel screwed over.
At least let them not be done by non-Japanese directors, and actors.
GITS, Evangelion, I knew thee well. 

Happier note, Bioshock movie, any one heard anything else about that?


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 5, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> I can only hope for the best for those poor anime movies, they never turn out good.
> As an uber-otaku for most series' that get screwed over, I also feel screwed over.
> At least let them not be done by non-Japanese directors, and actors.
> GITS, Evangelion, I knew thee well.
> ...


 
Only that production is on hold because of an out of control budget.


----------



## Doz (Jul 5, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> Happier note, Bioshock movie, any one heard anything else about that?



Well, last I heard, Gore Verbinski (PotC) was still directing. I think it's been shelved ATM, though. Something about the budget. I hope that it gets made with Verbinski, though, 'cause the movie is going to have a ton of green-screen, and he is one of the only guys I'd trust with that kind of effect-heavy flick. Zack Snyder would be perfect, though.

Upcoming movies? The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus looks interesting. (500) Days of Summer has Zooey Deschanel and Joseph Gordon-Levitt, so I'm looking forward to that. I thought Knocked Up was a let down, but Funny People could be really interesting. Jean-Pierre Jeunet is supposed to have a new movie out this year, and I've got a total hard on for his work, so I'm excited about that.

Oh, and Moon. This comes out in like a week, but I'm still considering it for this thread. Duncan Jones (born Zowie Bowie) directing a more-or-less solo show by Sam Rockwell? Helllllo. Haven't seen a real good sci-fi movie since Serenity, hoping this is the combo breaker.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about the Bioshock movie...and the Halo movie is still "in production" as Peter Jackson is still interested in doing a movie of it.

Also, I forgot the Cowboy Bepop movie. That one should also suck. Anime series and video games don't really make for great movies. with only a few exceptions


----------



## Vintage (Jul 5, 2009)

moon hasn't come out yet?  then that.  

every movie i have looked forward to has come and gone while i've had uncle sam's thumb up my ass the last ten months



Shouden said:


> Also, I forgot the Cowboy Bepop movie. That one should also suck. Anime series and video games don't really make for great movies. with only a few exceptions



yeah, not that i don't expect it to suck, but at least it's a little more down to earth than "giant robots in alternate universe britain, sponsored by pizza hut."  my biggest fear is that they'll turn it into generic science fiction.

plus, i don't really like keanu, but if that's who they're casting as spike, he really has the facial proportions going for him at least


----------



## Shouden (Jul 5, 2009)

Vintage said:


> plus, i don't really like keanu, but if that's who they're casting as spike, he really has the facial proportions going for him at least



it would be really funny to see Keanu in a aphro, though. and He also has the martial arts going for him as well.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 5, 2009)

/me adds Bebop to the list of "new thee wells"


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 7, 2009)

Other than the upcoming Harry Potter film, the only other films that catch my interest are:

Astro Boy
The Last Airbender


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 9, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> Happier note, Bioshock movie, any one heard anything else about that?


 
Oh yeah, I forgot about the Bioshock movie!  The game's amazing, and I remember hearing that it was going to be made into a film, but I haven't heard anything beyond that.

Hope that the movie industry doesn't crap all over it, though.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 9, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Two words: Inglourious Basterds



one word: WIN


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 9, 2009)

I've given up on Hollywood releases. Indie films are better at getting you laid.


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 9, 2009)

I've seen the teaser trailer for Pandorum before every film I've gone to see.

And damnit, it's done it's job, and now I want to see it just to know what the hell it's about.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

_2012_, _The Legend of Spyro_, _BioShock_, um... There were a few others, but the only other one I can think of right now is _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.filminfocus.com/focusfeatures/film/9


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.filminfocus.com/focusfeatures/film/9


Awwww, cute little sackcloth people. That looks epic and weird at the same time.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 9, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.filminfocus.com/focusfeatures/film/9



It looks good, but my all time favorite Burton movie will likely remain to be Corpse Bride... which reminds me, he's also got an adaptation of Alice In Wonderland coming up.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 9, 2009)

No one makes good movies.
I'd say roughly 1 out of 10 movies I've seen where worth the time it took to watch.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 10, 2009)

GI JOE IS COMING TO THEATERS HOLY SHIT


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Pandorum!


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 10, 2009)

lol ah GI Joe .  I hear they want to make Candyland into a movie XD.

I saw a quick advertisement for a movie called Blood....based on the anime series.  it's suppose to be coming out in august, I think. 
I saw that and got bad flashes of Bloodrayne and Alone in the Dark.  I think I'll stay away from that one.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay, I heard Candyland got bought "to be made into a movie." hopefully they bought more that no one else could buy it and actually make into a movie.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 11, 2009)

lol Yes, one can only hope.


----------

